# Does anyone know some names for a Cat Town?



## Hiraeth (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm new here, so forgive me for any mistakes or such.

I'm making a town of cat villagers! Currently my only idea is Calico.
I don't have any rewards to give as I already reset my town.
Thanks for helping! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Candyapple (Feb 19, 2017)

Meowsania xD sorry maybe it's not the best, it's just what I got at the moment, thinking about an all cat town.
Or Purrfect. ^_^


----------



## forestyne (Feb 19, 2017)

Whiskers? lol idk


----------



## Hiraeth (Feb 19, 2017)

These names are absolutely adorable omg!!


----------



## BeatlesFan789 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a few ideas:
- Purrth (like Perth, Australia)
- Manx
- Sphynx
- Westclaw/Eastclaw


----------



## creamyy (Feb 19, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Whiskers? lol idk



I think Whiskers sounds really cute <3


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 19, 2017)

Catnip, Pawsome, PurVille, Purtopia, ClawVile, CatScrach, etc.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 19, 2017)

meowmix


----------



## Chicha (Feb 19, 2017)

How about Gatito (Spanish for kitten or little cat) or Mew York? I think Whiskers sounds adorable though!


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 19, 2017)

Catnip?


----------



## Hiraeth (Feb 19, 2017)

I live in New York, and i could landscape Mew York to be a city town full of kitties!


----------



## Richluna (Feb 19, 2017)

I really like Whiskers, Mew York and Catnip, also Furrtopia! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 19, 2017)

Katze
Azrael
Catmandu
Manx
Cheshire


----------



## blackroserandom (Feb 20, 2017)

Furball? I love Catnip though.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 20, 2017)

Whiskers
Sphynx
Catnip
Furball
Those are my favourites so far.


----------



## Candyapple (Feb 20, 2017)

Hiraeth said:


> I live in New York, and i could landscape Mew York to be a city town full of kitties!



This is best idea in my opinion!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 20, 2017)

Purrsia


----------



## Hiraeth (Feb 20, 2017)

I have no mayor name ideas so maybe mayor Catnip of Mew York would sound cute?


----------



## Hiraeth (Feb 20, 2017)

or maybe mayor Whisker(s)?


----------



## Sheando (Feb 20, 2017)

Why not Mayor Calico? I love the sound of that. Kind of sounds like it could be a real name, but still unique and distinctively "cat."


----------



## Hiraeth (Feb 20, 2017)

Sheando said:


> Why not Mayor Calico? I love the sound of that. Kind of sounds like it could be a real name, but still unique and distinctively "cat."



That is a really cute idea!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay so i have decided on Mayor Calico of Mew York!


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Feb 20, 2017)

Nekoa


----------



## Candyapple (Feb 20, 2017)

Hiraeth said:


> That is a really cute idea!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay so i have decided on Mayor Calico of Mew York!



Now I look forward to see your town someday!


----------



## laamaihminen (Feb 20, 2017)

catastrophe?

though it really doesn't fit the character limit :l


----------



## hamster (Feb 20, 2017)

whiskers like fore said & i think "milk" is cute


----------



## carp (Feb 20, 2017)

whisker, milk, bowl, purr, purrton, scratch, fur.


----------



## PugPower63 (Nov 11, 2019)

Candyapple said:


> Meowsania xD sorry maybe it's not the best, it's just what I got at the moment, thinking about an all cat town.
> Or Purrfect. ^_^





how do you post that kind of picture?


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 18, 2019)

I would really like to visit this cat town ^_^ will you post a DA?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 18, 2019)

Kitville
Catville
Kitten
Fluffy
Ginger


----------



## MayorEiffel (Nov 18, 2019)

I think calico is a very good name for a town! You should go with it!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 18, 2019)

As per the request of my partner, "Old Yharnam", "Yharnam", or "Yarnam".
They love Bloodborne and it works honestly!


----------

